# baked ziti



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

made this again last night and it is a crowd pleaser. i doubled the mozzarella and mix a cup in along with the parmesan and use the rest to top it. you can add any cooked meat to the mixture but we like it just the way it is, w/ garlic bread and a salad...

*Recipe Girl's Skillet Baked Ziti*

1 Tbs olive oil
6 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
28 oz can crushed tomatoes
3 cups water
12 ounces ziti (3¾ cups)
½ cup heavy whipping cream
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
¼ cup minced fresh basil
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese

Preheat oven to 475°F. Place oven rack in middle position. Measure out water and pasta.

Combine oil, garlic, pepper flakes, and ½ teaspoon salt in 12-inch oven-safe nonstick skillet and sauté over medium-high heat until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add crushed tomatoes, water, ziti, and ½ teaspoon salt. Cover and cook, stirring often and adjusting heat as needed to maintain a vigorous simmer, until ziti is almost tender, 15 to 18 minutes. While pasta is cooking, measure out cream, Parmesan and basil.

Stir in cream, Parmesan and basil. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Sprinkle mozzarella evenly over ziti. Transfer skillet to oven and bake until cheese has melted and browned, about 10 minutes. Serve


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

"what no f'n ziti?" Anthony (AJ) Soprano Jr. Best line ever from Sopranos..... Had to post it....


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I use spicy itilian sausage in my baked ziti. but that sounds decent too


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

wakeupluis said:


> I use spicy itilian sausage in my baked ziti. but that sounds decent too


yeah you could also dice some bell or any peppers and add that, some onion even. i think altogether i spent $6.50 to fix this last night as i already had the parm, garlic, and spices. cheap fast and easy, that's how i like my... dinners


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Reel Aggies said:


> "what no f'n ziti?" Anthony (AJ) Soprano Jr. Best line ever from Sopranos..... Had to post it....


Yeah that was a classic....


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

That sounds awesome, I might have to give that a whirl sometime.

I guess if you don't have any oven safe skillet you could transfer to oven safe pan?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

fwoodwader said:


> That sounds awesome, I might have to give that a whirl sometime.
> 
> I guess if you don't have any oven safe skillet you could transfer to oven safe pan?


that's what i do,a caserole dish sprayed with pam


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

making this 2nite again, only this time i think i'll add some ricotta and instead of mozzarella, i'm going to use queso fresco...


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

My wife makes this at least once a month... it is delicious!!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

What the heck is "½ cup"?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

it's a symbol that appears in front of a fraction when you cut and paste from that site. just delete it...


----------

